# Recurring thyroid cancer



## KLB (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi 
I had small PTC with hurthle cell no lymph nodes involved and had TT January 2013. I am feeling much like I did before surgery fatigue weight hot/cold shakes and now my vision is really blurry. Back then I had slightly elevated TSH @ 10.5. And everything else was in range. Now my TSH is in [email protected] but T3 is slightly low @ 64. For some reason I am still waiting on the thymoglobin results ..it's been 10 days. Can low T3 be indicative of recurring PTC or is it only a concern if the thymoglobin is off? What should that number be? I didn't do ROI. I didn't realize that thyroid cancer comes back being the thyroid is removed. I don't think I have any nodules but how would they tell if it has come back? If it does come back how is it treated? I had been feeling good for several months and then all of a sudden not so much. Haven't made any real lifestyle changes or med changes. Only med I take is synthroid 150 mcg. Sometimes vitamins and co-q10 if I feel the need.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Your focus, on terms of monitoring for a recurrence, should be on thyroglobulin and thyroglobulin AB (preferably "stimulated" with thyrogen) in conjunction with regular ultrasounds or radio iodine whole body scans.

The low t3 is more or less unrelated to your cancer. Low t3 happens when someone's body does not convert t4 (the "storage" molecule) to t3 (the molecule of the hormone that your body uses for metabolism & activity). The usual solution is to add T3 to your medication regimen (via Cytomel or with dessicated hormone).

We have a lot of posters well-versed in the whole low t3 thing...I'm sure they will be around shortly, but I wanted to assure you that you shouldn't get overly worried about it in terms of cancer.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

I am 2 years post TT and, until recently, my FT3 has always been in the basement. This has never been a problem in respect of recurrence of the PTC. My thyroglobulin has wobbled a bit (I didn't have RAI, either) but that's what the oncologist is monitoring, together with regular ultrasounds.

The good news is that I've now added Cytomel (T3) to my levo (T4) and suddenly, I feel well! It's been like a miracle.

So, I don't think you need to worry about the low T3 indicating anything sinister, but it's worth trying to get it sorted, as you could potentially feel so much better! The people on here encouraged me to pursue this, despite the oncologist being initially sceptical, and I'm so glad I did. I feel like I've got my life back.


----------



## KLB (Apr 4, 2014)

I was going to my Dr the end of May but officed called and want me to come in sooner to go over resent ultrasound and the options. I had TT last January for small PTC. No RAI. Resent blood work looked good except for slight elevation of TgAb @ 1.5. An ultrasound was ordered and it showed tiny tissue with a point of calcification .... not sure if that has any significance. I'm doing research so that I can have good questions if he suggests RAI or other testing like WBS. Has anyone here had a problem with reoccurrence of PTC spreading? Firstly it may be just plain thyroid tissue not cancerous and secondly from what I have read it is a very slow growing cancer. My thought is if we can keep my TSH low I could wait two years before having any of these expensive tests/treatment when I will be covered as senior citizen. Currently have insurance but deductibles and co-pays are high. I saw that it is recommended to see the dentist first which I had planned on doing even before my ultrasound but have no insurance for that so this could be an expensive venture If anyone has had PTC spread what were the symtoms?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I would make sure you know: if you had classic papillary or if you had follicular or any of the variants; if the PTC was fully encapsulated; and if there was any vascular invasion. I would also keep in mind that your age will bump you up to a higher risk group. I would ask about biopsy of the tissue rather than WBS. I would consider waiting two years, but only if ultrasounds were available regularly. As in, every three to six months. If it does spread, the most likely place is your lungs and once it is in your lungs, it becomes difficult to treat.

Most people have very few symptoms of a recurrence.


----------



## KLB (Apr 4, 2014)

Yes it was papillary and I think I remember hurthle cell in original biopsy. Yes to vascular and calcification in original biopsy. Can't remember the lab report from surgery but Surgeon said it was encapsulated. No lymph nodes which I thought was a very food thing and where it would spread if it did come back.


----------

